# mosaic house, hertfordshire



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 6, 2014)

just to let anyone who may have visited or be planning on visiting the mosaic house in Hertfordshire , it is now a pile of bricks and rubble, seemingly through demolition. 

anyone who has already been will know what a deathtrap it was, so this is probably the best thing for it, although it was a strange gem in its day. to any who have no idea what i am talking about, have a look at some of the great posts on this site to see. 

just thought i would let y'all know.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 6, 2014)

Shame fancied a revisit... rather a special place, cheers for the update


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 6, 2014)

from the pics i saw from a friend of mine, it had gotten even worse by the end, so much so, that the remains of the upper floor were just falling straight through. i still remember sticking my head through the broken door of that place for the first time, having never seen a post on the place, and my jaw just hitting the floor.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2014)

I went here very recently and it was a dump, all burnt and smashed. Such a shame.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 6, 2014)

shame one of many i never got round to seeing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 6, 2014)

You really didn't miss much. I took one shot there...







Thankfully, I was already passing and didn't travel for it!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 7, 2014)

Gutted I never got to see this. 
I presume it's the most gaudy, gauche pile of rubble ever?!


----------



## Urban Ghost (Feb 13, 2014)

Sad times, this was my first explore.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 14, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Gutted I never got to see this.
> I presume it's the most gaudy, gauche pile of rubble ever?!



you would think so wouldn't you, but no, the interior seems to be long gone, just bricks and that's about all. the whole site has been cleared pretty rapidly.


----------

